# Mozzie bite count 2011



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Well lets see how many people get before the end of 2011. Edit your post or make a new post adding up your previous bites with the new ones and see how many you got at the end of the year. 

I got 2 mozzie bites on Sat. >_<;;


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

at the toronto international dragon boat race festival,
i got three -_-


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Well lets see how many people get before the end of 2011. Edit your post or make a new post adding up your previous bites with the new ones and see how many you got at the end of the year.
> 
> I got 2 mozzie bites on Sat. >_<;;


Also post if you got bit in some interestin plces. LOL


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

I came back from 4 days in Algonquin Park, there's no way to count how many.....


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm lucky, I've never had a mosquito bite.

Actually, I've seen them bite me, but never had any sort of reaction. I mostly just find the incessant noise annoying. Usually, if I go out somewhere with bugs, I just bring someone, or my dog, with me and I typically am left alone. I can't say the same for the person with me though


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I don't get bit by them as well. Black flys are another story. Once I was bit right under both eyes. I looked like rocky after a fight lol


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

NVES said:


> I came back from 4 days in Algonquin Park, there's no way to count how many.....


Ha ha.

In the last two weeks I've been out doors a lot in Sauble beach and falls, Tobermory, Collingwood, Albion hills and Kelso.

Too many bites to count.


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

gawd, I live in Bancroft, too many bites to count.

At least 5- 20 a day


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Gah got tagged 4 times Sat & Sun. >.<;;

Total 6 now.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

So I went jogging one night, fell sleep at the park (Don't ask)
and i got 20 bites through my compression shirt ...
it looks like I have chicken pox


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

ThaChingster said:


> So I went jogging one night, fell sleep at the park (Don't ask)
> and i got 20 bites through my compression shirt ...
> it looks like I have chicken pox


Dude... we need a pic if you got 20 bites. 

Man if you need to log some Zzz's in the park or what not grab a mozzie jacket. Being about mid summer summer stuff is starting to be slowly put on clearance and sales on those.

IIRC the best deal was $5 for a mozzie jacket and mozzie pants at Shoppers Drug Mart that one guy got before. Weighs about 4xAA batteries or less so if you're a gram counter runner it'll be uber light and great for napping around without sloshing on icky anti-mozzie sauce.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Dude... we need a pic if you got 20 bites.












this is after i gave the bites a few days to heal 
it looked a lot worse before because each bite was bright red and swollen


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Man the mozzies seem to be in full force this year. Was with some mates riding the trails and stopped for a snack and h2o break. Those buggers kept landing on us. ;; Got tagged 3 times while killing a about 4.

Seems like the mozzies in the trails are more potent or something as even with resisting to scratch it was giving off a itch and sore/pain feel moments later. I rubbed some AfterBite anti-itch then started wondering about home anti-itch remedies.

Anyone here made any anti-itch sauce? I read the ingredients of the AfterBite and it says it is 3.5% medical ammonia and natural oil (think the original paper package said mink oil but would be wrong). Can one buy medical 3.5% ammonia off the shelf? If not what is the strongest ammonia one can buy off the shelf and is it as effectve? Was thinking of mixing my own if it is just those two ingredients. 

BTW any ill effects from using a lot of ammonia on the skin over time?


----------



## Jamblor (Dec 21, 2010)

Well lucky for me I'm working way up north this summer, if anything the bugs would freeze every night


----------



## Stephen (May 6, 2011)

There are no bats to eat them this year.
90% of them have died off.


----------

